# New Meat!



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey everyone. My name's Steve, and I hail (at least for the time being) from northeastern Florida; "The First Coast", the "Ancient City", St. Augustine.

I'm a successful, self-employed photographer (I'll shoot anything that doesn't have the word "wedding" attached to it). I specialize in concert photography as well as auto and motorcycle photography (static, racing, etc). I'm also a real estate investor, and I've done well enough that it allows me to, for the most part, pursue a life of leisure.

Politically, I have some very strong conservative views as well as some very strong liberal views. Trying to pigeon hole me will only make a person look foolish.

Anyway, just thought I'd introduce myself!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 7, 2020)

New meat?

Pork, beef, or chicken?

Doesn't matter, really


Hope you take time to read the USMB Rules and Guidelines


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 7, 2020)

Have fun Steve, it's one of the better boards you will find IMO.


----------



## petro (Jan 7, 2020)

Welcome to the Jungle. 

 
Bring good hip boots, it gets deep in here.


----------



## miketx (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi Steve, I have a Nikon and this is my grandson.


----------



## miketx (Jan 7, 2020)

^ I had to stop that sucker down a quarter mile too!


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 7, 2020)

Pigeon holing, broad brushing and personal attacks are the norm here- just like any other political forums.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 7, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Hey everyone. My name's Steve, and I hail (at least for the time being) from northeastern Florida; "The First Coast", the "Ancient City", St. Augustine.
> 
> I'm a successful, self-employed photographer (I'll shoot anything that doesn't have the word "wedding" attached to it). I specialize in concert photography as well as auto and motorcycle photography (static, racing, etc). I'm also a real estate investor, and I've done well enough that it allows me to, for the most part, pursue a life of leisure.
> 
> ...


Are you gonna be in Volusia next month?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 7, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Hey everyone. My name's Steve, and I hail (at least for the time being) from northeastern Florida; "The First Coast", the "Ancient City", St. Augustine.
> 
> I'm a successful, self-employed photographer (I'll shoot anything that doesn't have the word "wedding" attached to it). I specialize in concert photography as well as auto and motorcycle photography (static, racing, etc). I'm also a real estate investor, and I've done well enough that it allows me to, for the most part, pursue a life of leisure.
> 
> ...


----------



## miketx (Jan 7, 2020)

Yes Steve, you can check in but you can never leave!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 7, 2020)

Steve... First thing you need to do is go to sick call and get you shots... Then move on down to the second Quonset hut on the right and grab your tactical gear and equipment... Grab some grub then move on out to the Deuce and a half's and smoke'm if you got'm… Hurry up and wait...


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 7, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Hey everyone. My name's Steve, and I hail (at least for the time being) from northeastern Florida; "The First Coast", the "Ancient City", St. Augustine.
> 
> I'm a successful, self-employed photographer (I'll shoot anything that doesn't have the word "wedding" attached to it). I specialize in concert photography as well as auto and motorcycle photography (static, racing, etc). I'm also a real estate investor, and I've done well enough that it allows me to, for the most part, pursue a life of leisure.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site, Steve.  It sounds like you MAY enjoy it here.


----------



## YoursTruly (Jan 7, 2020)

miketx said:


> Yes Steve, you can check in but you can never leave!



Ok, that's it. I'm out here. 















Really, I am gone.












See ya......


























Where's the dayum door?


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 7, 2020)

Welcome Cannon Shooter (aka Steve) Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 8, 2020)

Fresh fish...….


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 8, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone. My name's Steve, and I hail (at least for the time being) from northeastern Florida; "The First Coast", the "Ancient City", St. Augustine.
> ...



Volusia? For?


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 8, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Kicking off The World of Outlaws Sprint Car season.

World of Outlaws


----------



## playtime (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Likkmee (Jan 8, 2020)

My meat tastes like Bacardi


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Hey everyone. My name's Steve, and I hail (at least for the time being) from northeastern Florida; "The First Coast", the "Ancient City", St. Augustine.
> 
> I'm a successful, self-employed photographer (I'll shoot anything that doesn't have the word "wedding" attached to it). I specialize in concert photography as well as auto and motorcycle photography (static, racing, etc). I'm also a real estate investor, and I've done well enough that it allows me to, for the most part, pursue a life of leisure.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the best little insane asylum (and nuclear testing range) on the interwebz..........


----------



## OldLady (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi, Cannon Shooter.  Good to have you.  Kick off your shoes and have a snack.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 8, 2020)

Did you bring your whip?

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 8, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...



I've only been down there once. They didn't seem to keen on letting an "outsider" in to shoot. That's okay, I'll stick to IMSA...


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Jan 9, 2020)

YoursTruly said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Steve, you can check in but you can never leave!
> ...


Door is at the end of the dark hall, to the left. 

I wouldn't open it if I were you.

Welcome to USMB.


----------



## Vastator (Jan 12, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Hey everyone. My name's Steve, and I hail (at least for the time being) from northeastern Florida; "The First Coast", the "Ancient City", St. Augustine.
> 
> I'm a successful, self-employed photographer (I'll shoot anything that doesn't have the word "wedding" attached to it). I specialize in concert photography as well as auto and motorcycle photography (static, racing, etc). I'm also a real estate investor, and I've done well enough that it allows me to, for the most part, pursue a life of leisure.
> 
> ...


Well met. If you ever make it to AL, hit me up. I can get you an inside track on one of the worlds best tracks. Pun!!!


----------



## beautress (Jan 22, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Hey everyone. My name's Steve, and I hail (at least for the time being) from northeastern Florida; "The First Coast", the "Ancient City", St. Augustine.
> 
> I'm a successful, self-employed photographer (I'll shoot anything that doesn't have the word "wedding" attached to it). I specialize in concert photography as well as auto and motorcycle photography (static, racing, etc). I'm also a real estate investor, and I've done well enough that it allows me to, for the most part, pursue a life of leisure.
> 
> ...


Welcome to USMB, Canon Shooter. I just now saw your thread. Hope you enjoy boards at USMB. I'm afraid I don't have much to offer you as I'm indubitably the worst photographer in the world. Who else but me could visit San Francisco back in the 80s, watch the fog coming in on little cat's feet at the golden gate bridge, anticipate the return of her developed roll of film and in place of the most inspiring sight ever seen, blushed to see two sticks poking out of a gray mass that had zero improvement over a truly bad child's scribble attached to a refrigerator that mommy said was "lovely." lol Anyway, look forward to seeing you around, but I don't think it would improve my bad quality of capturing what just took my breath away with a camera wobbling in my unphotographic hands. <giggle>


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



What is going on in that avatar?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 23, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...



What avatar? Mine?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 23, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 23, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That was taken at a photo shoot in San Diego about ten or twelve years ago. I rarely get in front of the camera so, when I was asked to, I figured why not take some smokin' hot babes with me?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 23, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Hey everyone. My name's Steve, and I hail (at least for the time being) from northeastern Florida; "The First Coast", the "Ancient City", St. Augustine.
> 
> I'm a successful, self-employed photographer (I'll shoot anything that doesn't have the word "wedding" attached to it). I specialize in concert photography as well as auto and motorcycle photography (static, racing, etc). I'm also a real estate investor, and I've done well enough that it allows me to, for the most part, pursue a life of leisure.
> 
> ...


So you will make dumb arguments lol ok welcome
To the party pal!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Oh, is that you in the avatar?  I thought that was Josh Gates.  Lol!  

Why is that one woman on the floor?  Did she fall down or something?


----------



## it_is_the_light (Jan 24, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Hey everyone. My name's Steve, and I hail (at least for the time being) from northeastern Florida; "The First Coast", the "Ancient City", St. Augustine.
> 
> I'm a successful, self-employed photographer (I'll shoot anything that doesn't have the word "wedding" attached to it). I specialize in concert photography as well as auto and motorcycle photography (static, racing, etc). I'm also a real estate investor, and I've done well enough that it allows me to, for the most part, pursue a life of leisure.
> 
> ...



Gday from Australia Steve , 

have a crackin day ! 

- : )


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 24, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No, she had on some werewolf mask thing and was crawling around. I figured we'd just go with it...


----------



## the other mike (Jan 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Hey everyone. My name's Steve, and I hail (at least for the time being) from northeastern Florida; "The First Coast", the "Ancient City", St. Augustine.
> 
> I'm a successful, self-employed photographer (I'll shoot anything that doesn't have the word "wedding" attached to it). I specialize in concert photography as well as auto and motorcycle photography (static, racing, etc). I'm also a real estate investor, and I've done well enough that it allows me to, for the most part, pursue a life of leisure.
> 
> ...



You joined exactly a year after I did, but you're already doing better than me.... I only got one thank you on my intro thread.
*Happy new year everyone*

My mom was a photographer ( rip) who's reincarnated in me so I'm an amateur/hobby photographer you could say.

*How good is your imagination ?*


----------



## Russian_student_girl (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi, I'm a student, and i really like to discuss politics. This summer i'm going in USA, so i'd love to find new friends here.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 31, 2020)

Russian_student_girl said:


> Hi, I'm a student, and i really like to discuss politics. This summer i'm going in USA, so i'd love to find new friends here.


If you meet any Democrats, tell them you're from Ukraine, not Russia.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 2, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Hey everyone. My name's Steve, and I hail (at least for the time being) from northeastern Florida; "The First Coast", the "Ancient City", St. Augustine.
> 
> I'm a successful, self-employed photographer (I'll shoot anything that doesn't have the word "wedding" attached to it). I specialize in concert photography as well as auto and motorcycle photography (static, racing, etc). I'm also a real estate investor, and I've done well enough that it allows me to, for the most part, pursue a life of leisure.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard!  It is refreshing to have some with diverse views.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 16, 2020)

Canon is for pussies who wish they were photographers.

  Real photographers use…





  I'm not even a professional, and I know better.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 17, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Canon is for pussies who wish they were photographers.
> 
> Real photographers use…
> 
> ...


You sure he's talking about a camera?


----------



## miketx (May 17, 2020)

I have a Nikon. Kodachrome all the way.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 17, 2020)

miketx said:


> I have a Nikon. Kodachrome all the way.



  Alas, Kodachrome is long-dead.

  Kodak stopped making it in 2009, and the very last lab to offer the complex and unique process to develop it stopped doing so at the end of 2010.


----------



## miketx (May 17, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Nikon. Kodachrome all the way.
> ...


You're just saying that to make me mad! You mean to tell me my Nikon D7000 can't use Kodachrome?!?!






It even can take 200 shots!


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (May 17, 2020)

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Canon is for pussies who wish they were photographers.
> ...


Do I know you?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


If your talking to me, I wouldn't admit that.


----------



## gipper (May 18, 2020)

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > SootedUpCyndi said:
> ...


Is this thread about cameras?

I’ll show you mine if you show me yours...


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

gipper said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


You sure we're talking about cameras? he he he


----------



## miketx (May 18, 2020)

SootedUpCyndi said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > SootedUpCyndi said:
> ...


pretty sure that YOU are an image sensor!


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (May 18, 2020)

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > SootedUpCyndi said:
> ...


Here is here. There is there. This is a real board. That was a crap board I enjoy tormenting the latter.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

miketx said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


A Linhoff! I got a feeling you need an underwire bra. ha ha


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


Yes we must behave. We MUST do it. LOL


----------



## Mindful (May 18, 2020)

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > SootedUpCyndi said:
> ...



Who says?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

Mindful said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


Mindful. I must wander out into the forum somewhere. Someday. prey tell. where can I go where it will be safe. wink wink


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 18, 2020)

Welcome Steve.


----------



## Mindful (May 18, 2020)

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SootedUpCyndi said:
> ...



The coffeeshop is nice. Everywhere else is the danger zone.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

Mindful said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


can we take it? lol


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SootedUpCyndi said:
> ...


I don't think so mindful? you ready? LOL


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (May 18, 2020)

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > SootedUpCyndi said:
> ...


There are a lot of nice people here. Plus we have NHB in the basement here. Current events is a good board. Music board is the best out there. I joined because of the music board. You didn't think I joined for stimulating conversation. Lol


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

you coward? Pm me? you idiot.  let the bodies hit the floor? is that you goal?


----------



## Mindful (May 18, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...



Stimulating?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (May 18, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > SootedUpCyndi said:
> ...


Brain stimulation. You thinking of some other kind of stimulation? Lol
What are your fav boards here?
My Lord they have every topic but rocket ships here. Sure as hell can find an expert on anything quickly. Lol


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...





SootedUpCyndi said:


> you coward? Pm me? you idiot.  let the bodies hit the floor? is that you goal?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

You take it on otta here? right Now? meet me in the sewer? if you dare. you hear me?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (May 18, 2020)

SootedUpCyndi said:


> you coward? Pm me? you idiot.  let the bodies hit the floor? is that you goal?


This place really frowns on bringing baggage from dumps on to here. I no longer PM anyone.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> > you coward? Pm me? you idiot.  let the bodies hit the floor? is that you goal?
> ...


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 18, 2020)

Canon. Seen the coffee table book on Gargoyles? F Stop did all photography S King the narrative. "nightmares in the sky" I drew one in charcoal, should do them all.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

lets cool with me? bring it on? take it off here and come home you loser


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 18, 2020)

Cyndi, see you are getting the hang of it here!


----------



## Mindful (May 18, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> > you coward? Pm me? you idiot.  let the bodies hit the floor? is that you goal?
> ...



This place has its own sewer. I absconded out  of loyalty to some cyber friends.

A nasty place; as Gollum said.


----------



## toobfreak (May 18, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Hey everyone. My name's Steve, and I hail (at least for the time being) from northeastern Florida; "The First Coast", the "Ancient City", St. Augustine.
> 
> I'm a successful, self-employed photographer (I'll shoot anything that doesn't have the word "wedding" attached to it). I specialize in concert photography as well as auto and motorcycle photography (static, racing, etc). I'm also a real estate investor, and I've done well enough that it allows me to, for the most part, pursue a life of leisure.
> 
> ...


I kind of wondered if your moniker was referring to photography with Canon cameras.  I've been taking pictures since the 1960s and using Canon SLRs since about the mid 1970s, I have three Canon bodies I love and more of their lenses than I can shake a stick at from 8mm Fisheye through 1200mm super telephoto and beyond, many of them green or red L lenses.  I shot one concert but tend to shoot more scientific and nature stuff.  Fun way to spend the time.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (May 18, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > SootedUpCyndi said:
> ...


Seems kind of weak in the NHB section here. But I'm used to hand to hand brutal combat. Lol


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (May 18, 2020)

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > SootedUpCyndi said:
> ...


Guess what. I just got a Trophy for a 30% like to post ratio. Which is good. I'm so proud.


----------



## Mindful (May 18, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...



Can get like that.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


Your following me all over? I asked You? politely, Take  it off  this board ,meet me in  the sewer? You don't dare? do you?  I was willing to call it a truce, on your behalf?  meet me in the sewer you sob? your scared what the other guys will  say. Eventually everyone will be so curious,  it will kill them. take it to the sewer?  get off my face!


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (May 18, 2020)

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > SootedUpCyndi said:
> ...


I'm going to pump up your reaction scores on steroids. Lol


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone. My name's Steve, and I hail (at least for the time being) from northeastern Florida; "The First Coast", the "Ancient City", St. Augustine.
> ...


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> > you coward? Pm me? you idiot.  let the bodies hit the floor? is that you goal?
> ...


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

Coward!!! whah ha ha. leave me alone you creep. let us play in the sewer where apparently you want to drag us in. I'm outta here.  sorry? maybe the board cant handle us both then. Bye bye loser.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Canon. Seen the coffee table book on Gargoyles? F Stop did all photography S King the narrative. "nightmares in the sky" I drew one in charcoal, should do them all.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

yea he's  no shooter? he's new meat? sure he is. ha ha ha.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


So what do I win? who cares? I came here to get away from you? I read the rules?  rules? take your rules to the high ground. meet me at home?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Cyndi, see you are getting the hang of it here!


oh this is a daily thing with this guy? he wont come home?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


good deal? luv you always flarvis?


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 18, 2020)

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Coward!!! whah ha ha. leave me alone you creep. let us play in the sewer where apparently you want to drag us in. I'm outta here.  sorry? maybe the board cant handle us both then. Bye bye loser.



You'll find several of them here. I never blocked anyone. Mods recommended I block one he wouldn't quit, not in threads not in PM's. Pussy would write me PM's ask me questions then tell me I'm blocked and can't respond. Told him in a thread I'm blocked, he goes "how hilarious, you're blocked" Well now he is, only one.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (May 18, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> > Coward!!! whah ha ha. leave me alone you creep. let us play in the sewer where apparently you want to drag us in. I'm outta here.  sorry? maybe the board cant handle us both then. Bye bye loser.
> ...


no we just keep putting up with him. we don't block people usually. I look at like this. everyone isn't perfect.  we're all nuts? right. I believe in free speech and live and let live.


----------



## Deleted member 73486 (May 18, 2020)

I am also part liberal, part conservative. Welcome to the jungle!


----------



## Mindful (May 19, 2020)

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> I am also part liberal, part conservative. Welcome to the jungle!



Must have screwed up your chromosomes.


----------

